

Law prof Eric Goldman: Create public database of cease and desist letters? - dctoedt
http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2010/10/shining_the_spo.htm

======
dctoedt
[FROM OP:] Goldman says: " _For example, we could require trademark owners to
send a copy of every C &D letter to a public repository, which would create a
database of letters that could be monitored and scrutinized. Chilling Effects
serves an analogous function, but it relies on recipients voluntarily
contributing C&D letters rather than forcing senders to submit them._"

